# Proud Parents..cough Owners



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Cindy and Randy are proud to announce a new bouncing baby Outback 279RB!!! Weighing in at a hair over 6500 lbs and a hair under 32' in length. Delivery was at noon on May 5th, 2012.

Bouncing Baby Outback!!!










TT and TV










Everyone involved in the delivery is healthy and happy


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats! Hope mom is doing OK, that was some delivery!!!!!!!


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition to the family. Looks like it will be a lot of fun !

ENJOY & Welcome


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

C


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

[quote name='CamperKev' date='09 May 2012 - 03:45 PM' timestamp='1336596338' post='423200']
Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!! She is gorgeous! I have a very similar picture of our new arrival. What year is your truck? How does it do towing? Is that the Reese dual cam hitch setup?? I am using the Equal-i-zer 4-way sway control . I had to redo the hitch setup when we got home from the dealer. They didn't do a very good job setting it up before we left.Everything is good to go now! Best of luck with the new rig!!!!!







, Kevin


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Kevin. The truck is a 2009 and yep, that is the Reese dual cam. I have only towed the new rig home from the dealer so far about 45 minute drive. It handled that very easily. I need to tweak my setup on the Reese a bit as well but nothing major. Good luck to you too and enjoy











CamperKev said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!! She is gorgeous! I have a very similar picture of our new arrival. What year is your truck? How does it do towing? Is that the Reese dual cam hitch setup?? I am using the Equal-i-zer 4-way sway control . I had to redo the hitch setup when we got home from the dealer. They didn't do a very good job setting it up before we left.Everything is good to go now! Best of luck with the new rig!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

